# Photo of the month Winner July - Majeed Badizadegan



## runnah (Sep 3, 2014)

Congratulations go out to Majeed. Thank you to everyone who voted.

*Paint the Town Red*


Paint the Town Red by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr


----------



## PhotographTalk (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow that is stunning


----------



## pthrift (Sep 3, 2014)

Congrats

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## tirediron (Sep 3, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 3, 2014)

Beautiful!!! Can't take my eyes away. Congratulations!!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Sep 3, 2014)

Well deserved!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow, you must have a really good camera. 
kidding of course, congrats on a wonderful image.
Nancy


----------



## awp (Sep 4, 2014)

That's nice - very nice


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks very much everyone, and thanks Runnah for putting up with dimension shenanigans this month....


----------



## baturn (Sep 9, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 9, 2014)

Congrats Majeed


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 9, 2014)

Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roba (Sep 11, 2014)

Congrats!
I've been trying landscapes....... I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Jos (Dec 9, 2014)

Can you tell us how you took the foto?


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 9, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## annamaria (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## Paul Josaph (Dec 11, 2014)

pthrift said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work





PhotographTalk said:


> Wow that is stunning



woww, it looks amazing...


----------



## Paul Josaph (Dec 15, 2014)

amazing click.


----------



## Paul Josaph (Dec 16, 2014)

pthrift said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


Nice picture quality..


----------



## Andreas Timm Photography (Dec 19, 2014)

Cool HDR! Also like the artificial sun beams...! .-)

Best,
Andreas
--
Home - Andreas Timm Photography


----------



## pgriz (Dec 19, 2014)

Could be wrong, but I don't think they were artificial.  Majeed really, really knows his stuff.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 19, 2014)

Just sun stars...not artificial. Using an aperture of f16 I'd guess. The 16-35 creates some beautiful sun stars


----------

